# Am too old to start showing horses?



## eqpro (Jan 7, 2015)

It's never too late to start!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 30. I bought my first horse a year and halfish ago. We were both green. Now we're slightly less green. I figure between now and (hopefully) 30 years from now we will get our acts together and be able to earn a ribbon or two! 

Welcome to AA! (Adult Amateurs)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are you joking? 23? 24? too old? is this like some kind of Olympic Gymnastics, where if you don't start at 6 you have not hope? I doubt it. 
just out of curiosity, what level and discipline are you wanting to show at?


----------



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

I thinking something like western pleasure and halter class. My horse was used in halter class in the past.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

It's never too late. Plus showing is all about having fun, being safe, and learning a lot from other riders. More than a competition, look at is as a learning experience. Depending on the discipline you don't need much experience. Just have a safe horse that won't be crazy at the shows and be well prepared about the show etiquette of that discipline. As long as you can control your horse and maintain a trot, that just about all you need. I know that at least in Dressage, Hunter/jumpers and Eventing this is possible. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

then, I am puzzled. who would tell you that 23 is too old to start? I mean, it's not like it's stadium jumping, that takes a tremendous amount of skill and athletisism. how can a person feel 23 is too old for ANYTHING?


----------



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

I just seems like everyone who shows horses all started before they learned to walked. So I just felt like I was way behind the curve


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The biggest bulk of novice exhibitors in my area is adult, most over 40. So I guess you should wait about 20 years before you enter the ring, you're too young!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

jacks329nd said:


> I just seems like everyone who shows horses all started before they learned to walked. So I just felt like I was way behind the curve


I am 31 and still newish to horses and this is the reason I never pushed trying to show.. kind of makes you feel weird doing things people 1/3 your age are doing with you


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Where's the video of the baby crawling a horse around the halter class? I want to see this


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

It is not to late at all! =)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jacks329nd said:


> I just seems like everyone who shows horses all started before they learned to walked. So I just felt like I was way behind the curve


 Not even close! I didn't grow up with horses, got my first horse in my 30's and didn't start showing until my late 40's and got into cowhorse (something that required much more skills than I had at the time!) when I was 50! So you are fine! Go and enjoy yourself and your fabulous horse! :thumbsup: And when you do start showing ... TAKE PIX TO SHOW US!! :clap:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Last year you asked if you were told old to start barrel racing. And we told you "no."

Same goes for showing. You are never too old, and as matter of fact, you are *quite young. *So if you want to show, go for it!


----------



## jacks329nd (May 5, 2014)

Beau159... I actually forgot about that post. *embarrassed look* Well, since then I've determined that high speeds aren't really my thing even though I wish I could!


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . No your never to old to try some thing new with your horse just take your time to start with then things will fall in to place . Go for it and enjoy it . When you take part in new things with your horse just try remember its for fun and your taking part . Good luck . ( I hope I did not sound bad with my wee bit above Good luck) . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

What a foolish topic as we start placing age limits to what one can do. It's no big secret that there are going to be riders younger than you and also older. No one has to "approve" what you do in life. Do what you want to do. It's that simple.
I started taking lessons for the first time three years ago and virtually everyone tried to talk me out of it. They were friends and family. I politely listened to them and immediately signed up for lessons. I trot, post trot, seat trot, stirrup less post, canter and jump. It's the best part of my week.

I'm 61.


----------

